# Anyone reacted to steroid shots?



## 2016

Had two steroid injections in my bottom this week to mature babies lungs as I'm at risk of preterm labour. Ive been suffering incredibly bad side effects and wonder if anyone else has had the same.

- Restlessness/anxiousness/insomnia
- Tummy ache
- Rash on face and upper arms that looks and feels like bad sunburn.
- Swollen/tingling/numb hands and feet.
- Aches/spasms in arms that won't go despite max doses of paracetamol and codeine. :cry:

After being fobbed off by hospital who gave me the shots and the MW, I went to the GP today hysterical and have been prescribed antihistamines. She says it does look like an allergic reaction but it very very rarely happens. Typical I say!

Anyone else been the same? How long did it take to feel better?


----------



## Hopeful 4 #1

It does sound like u have had a reaction. I had steroids at 24 weeks with my son and only had achy legs for a while. Im also due to get them in this pregnancy on Monday I believe. I hope your symptoms die down soon. xx


----------



## zombiedaisy

Ive never had steriod shots, but I have had a very similiar reaction to an antibiotic, and it was not fun at all. Im glad someone listened and they gave you some antihistamines. The meds I was on I was able to stop and switch to something else, but it went on for a good week and was one of the worst feelings. 

Hope it subsides. :hugs:


----------



## 2016

Well despite antihistamines and enough codeine to tranquilize an elephant I am still in the worst pain of my life! Seriously gallbladder pain or falling off a horse and breaking my coccyx and ribs has NOTHING on this. The doc says I have severe tendonitis in both shoulders/elbows and this could now last until the end of the pregnancy and beyond! :cry: Even though they think my body has now stopped reacting to the steroids, the damage has been done and I obviously cannot take anti-inflammatories to fix the problem. The other treatment option is to inject STEROIDS into the tendons to help reduce inflammation but, as we now know, I am very allergic to them. So I am screwed basically. :cry:

The doc I saw yesterday said I shouldn't have let them give me the second steroid shot. But I TOLD the hospital how i was reacting - heck the sunburn rash all over my face and arms was glaringly obvious. They told me it couldn't possibly be the steroids and that I needed the second injections for the good of baby. How was I supposed to know?

I just hope and pray little Sprout isn't feeling any of this pain herself and isn't suffering too much from all the adrenaline and stress hormones pumping round me at the moment.


----------

